# Mountain Bike Adrenaline game is fun, PS2/PS3



## Destroy (Jan 12, 2004)

Original old link is here. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=345139

Just thought I'd mention this game here cause I feel it's definitely a worthy purchse for the $15 price tag. Good stomping fun for those of us stuck in winters grasp.


----------



## SlimTwisted (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah would have to agree with you- not bad at all.

The controls are a little slippery at first (especially those dextarity challenges and the 2x4 skinnies) but it's definitely a mountain bike video game with some potential.

I was particularly impressed with the slower speeds and more technical aspects of riding that the French developer included. Most mountain bike games (the few that there were) focused on sheer speed, like a powersports racing game on a bicycle.

Adrenaline has both a power and concentration meter which works really well on tight singletrack and when navigating on wooden stunts. The best is the brake squal when you hammer the stoppers. Worth $15 no question!


----------



## 1440Brad (Apr 26, 2006)

I got it for Christmas from my son.
I guess we will have to play it this evening.
Thanks for the revue.


----------



## Destroy (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah, if this game was $40 I wouldn't be talking about this game so much but for $15 it's easily worth the money for mountain bike fans.

I'm like 30% done with the game or so and some of the challenges in this game are tricky and crazy at the same time. Last one I did last night I had to do longest jumps possible through gates yet you have to plan ahead and watch where you land cause if you don't stop or turn in time you'll go way past where you wanted to be or worse yet go too fast and get out of control.

Earlier levels I thought were hard are nothing compared to what I'm doing now which is very technical and tricky.

Wish this had PS3 graphics and used its motion controller, that'd be real neat having to steer and balance with the 6 axis controller.


----------



## Destroy (Jan 12, 2004)

Unlocked Hawaii finally. Cool area..err...actually hot with lava and fires all around. Super steep stuff with heavy braking needed.

Anyone else finding Arcade mode near impossible to do? Doing tricks is poorly done in this game IMO. The time limit is just way too short.


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

Cool. I'm going to pick that up.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

agreed...kewl game


----------



## musky (Jul 21, 2007)

I just got my copy in the mail today from eBay. I asked a couple game shops in my area, and they all said it was never released in Canada, so eBay was the only choice.
I haven't played it that much, but so far it is quite fun, and worth the like $12 US i paid for it


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

that's bs, i bought it at walmart just before christmas for $20


----------



## dirtbiker (Jan 23, 2005)

Just bought mine off ebay, paid $9.88 including shipping, can't wait to get it and try it out.


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

I ordered a copy from WalMart.com since I still had some credit on a gift card. $9 out of pocket isn't bad, and if it's half as fun as it looks it will be worth it.


----------



## Destroy (Jan 12, 2004)

croscoe said:


> I ordered a copy from WalMart.com since I still had some credit on a gift card. $9 out of pocket isn't bad, and if it's half as fun as it looks it will be worth it.


Good lord, and here I thought I got it for a deal at $15. Easily worth it for only $9, jeez.

So anyone actually playing this game yet? I'd like a help on my comment: Anyone else finding Arcade mode near impossible to do? Doing tricks is poorly done in this game IMO. The time limit is just way too short.


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

I've had the game for a few days now. It's pretty fun. It's not very hard, but not rediculously easy. A good game for the price. I would love to see the makers of Gran Turismo produce "the ultimate cycling simulator".


----------



## SlimTwisted (Jun 14, 2006)

Just thought you guys might like to check out an official review of the game:

http://www.mountainbiketales.com/reviews/mbadrenalin.htm

We all pretty much hit the nail on the head.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

some of the camera movement is so terrible and random it pisses me right off.


----------



## Destroy (Jan 12, 2004)

Winter again so got back into this game. Good fun and forgot how hard it is. Going to have to relearn it all over again.


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

i payed 3 dollers lol


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

doesyourchainhanglow said:


> i payed 3 dollers lol


:madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman:


----------

